
Silicon Valley VC firm offers to expedite coronavirus tests to its investors - ohjeez
https://fortune.com/2020/03/25/silicon-valley-vc-firm-investors-early-access-at-home-coronavirus-tests/
======
ReedJessen
This make me burst out laughing at how well it fits into my stereotypical
assumptions of VC.

